# What shipping company?



## PaaPuuri (Jul 24, 2008)

This plate was purchased "Second Hand Ship Store" from Alang, India. What is the shipping company is this? Does anybody know?

Many thanks

P


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like the Italian company "Costa".


----------



## maritiem (Nov 8, 2007)

Costa had between 1950 and 1960 a yellow funnel with a black top and a blue C between ,, ''. So it is possible that the plate is from Costa although the red C is a mystery to me.
Regards
Henk Jungerius


----------



## PaaPuuri (Jul 24, 2008)

Monket said:


> Looks like the Italian company "Costa".


Thank you "Monket" 

This question is not "Costa Line" logo. "Costa Line" logo is a round blue "C" in a yellow background. 

P


----------



## PaaPuuri (Jul 24, 2008)

maritiem said:


> Costa had between 1950 and 1960 a yellow funnel with a black top and a blue C between ,, ''. So it is possible that the plate is from Costa although the red C is a mystery to me.
> Regards
> Henk Jungerius


Thank you Henk 

This logo "C" in the original color is orange. Plate is surrounded by the orange ring. Plate is manufactured in Czechoslovakia.

Regards

P


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

A gentleman over on the RC Groups site has said it may be a Convair shipping company logo?


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

That is not "Costa" funnel...

Regards.

Roberto.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

It's Costamare shipping of Greece, owns many ex Hapag Lloyd container ships


----------



## PaaPuuri (Jul 24, 2008)

John Gurton said:


> It's Costamare shipping of Greece, owns many ex Hapag Lloyd container ships


Thank you John!
Symbol is a Costamare. I found now easily Costamare shipping vessel via the Internet. It is the same symbol.
http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/kreon.htm 
Thank you very much!
"P"


----------

